# Smok Alien sleeves



## iceman_vaper (27/10/16)

Hey. Anybody in JHB who has stock of the Smok Alien silicon sleeves? 

The unfortunate part about this mod is that the screen scratches very easily. Needs some protection.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ishark (31/10/16)

Nobody?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman_vaper (31/10/16)

I heard that V Corp Vaping in Boksburg had stock. Sold out now unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (31/10/16)

have one or two left.


----------



## MR_F (28/11/16)

sorry to steal the thread but looking for about 5 sleeves ?
anybody got stock ?


----------



## iceman_vaper (28/11/16)

MR_F said:


> sorry to steal the thread but looking for about 5 sleeves ?
> anybody got stock ?


No worries. Mine was shipped today from Noon Clouds. Morne just got new stock in today. I'm sure you can order 5 off his site.


----------



## ishark (28/11/16)

Yeah i got my 2 from noonclouds as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MR_F (28/11/16)

Sweet thanks will check noonclouds out


----------

